# Recommendation The Seasons Tchaikovsky



## Judith (Nov 11, 2015)

Only recording I have is Lang Lang.

Would like another recording. Any recommendations?


----------



## Nocture In Blue (Jun 3, 2015)

My favourite is probably Antonín Kubálek's recording:







Vladimir Ashkenazy's recording is also very good.


----------



## Ras (Oct 6, 2017)

There is a complete recording on 7 cds with Tchaikovsky's piano music by a * Viktoria Postnikova*:
https://www.amazon.co.uk/Tchaikovsk...543994&sr=8-6&keywords=postnikova+tchaikovsky

My old favorite is a bit of a "dark horse" : *Lydia Artimiw on Chandos, 1982.
*
Yesterday I listened to an almost chopinesque poetic brand new recording by *N. Lugansky on Naive *- I thought it was very beautiful.

There is also a box with * Pletnev *playing it on Virgin.:
https://www.amazon.co.uk/Tchaikovsk...09544200&sr=1-13&keywords=pletnev+tchaikovsky
That's the box I have, but it seems to be out of print. Right now very cheap on amazon.co.uk used from third party sellers.

I think all of these are on *www.Spotify.com*


----------



## Oldhoosierdude (May 29, 2016)

I think Ponti has a real feel for the music.


----------



## Heliogabo (Dec 29, 2014)

Sviatoslav Richter, no doubt.


----------



## Judith (Nov 11, 2015)

Thank you all for suggestions. Found an unlikely one in Olli Mustonen. Familiar with this pianist as he has accompanied Joshua Bell and Steven Isserlis on some recordings that I have and impressed.

Let's hear what he's made of solo!!


----------



## T Son of Ander (Aug 25, 2015)

Oldhoosierdude said:


> View attachment 98825
> 
> 
> I think Ponti has a real feel for the music.


Sometimes, but sometimes he is so fast! I prefer almost anyone else in the Seasons, and I normally like Ponti. Compare January. Just my opinion, of course, but I consider it a nice, quiet lounge "by the fireside." With Ponti it's more like being stressed out "by the fireside."


----------



## David Phillips (Jun 26, 2017)

I've just been listening to a CD of Polina Osetinskaya performing 'The Seasons' with some of 'The Children's Album' numbers. It's very good, with excellent sound.


----------



## Holden4th (Jul 14, 2017)

I really like the Pletnev. My first recording was on Naxos and the pianist is Ilona Prunyi. I thought she did a very good job.

Richter did not record the complete twelve months (I think it was only four).


----------

